# Hello all, New Here.



## JustaRegDude (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello All I am new here and Just wanted to introduce myself, I am 29 and From Florida and I am an RN in the ICU.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome. Hopefully you are here for info and not because you have bad issues in your marriage/relationship!


----------



## Butterfly_Princess (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello from the other side! California that is, lol! Former EMT here and now a 911 operator/dispatcher.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## JustaRegDude (Nov 17, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> Welcome. Hopefully you are here for info and not because you have bad issues in your marriage/relationship!


Unfortunately not, Having some really bad issues with my long time girlfriend. So I came here searching for some advice.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Well there are LOTS of good folks here who can help you out. Post your issues, and I'm sure you will get all the help you need. Sorry to hear that you are having issues...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Looking forward to hearing about your problem!

There's a lot of good sensible people here at TAM to offer you worthwhile advice!*


----------

